# KeepsTen's First



## KeepsTen (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey all, this is my first time posting, and first time growing.  All suggestions and pointers are welcome.  

Heres what ive got so far.  Ive built an 8 plant aeroponic system that floods the grow mediums from underneath then drains back into the nutrients solution. But at this point, I think I may just stick this outside for other herbs (basil, mint etc)

I want switch to an ebb and flow system due to its relative ease of set up and operation (as it looks) and the amount of room I have in my closet.  Heres what ive got planned if I do.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dont know how big trays go, might have to do a 4'x2' cause that sounds like the common size, but I'd like to go with a 6'x3' tray.  Id then use a gallon buckets, with netting inside to hold my transplanted babies into 4'' rockwool cubes, and burry them in hydroton.

Plug in a drip stick into each one, and place them all on my tray, thatll be elevated just a bit more on one side to allow draining back into my reservoir.

Ive got a 600w siwtchable lumatek system on its way, and gonna pick up the MH bulb when it arrives and a 6'' fan outlet for my sealed lamp housing.  Im gonna pump this out into my attict space above my closet, but im afraid of heating/CO2 issues.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Questions:
1) Is that right?  or am I missing something somewhere?
2) Im using organic nutes (botanicare) that were at my local hydro store, or should I return these and switch to something stronger?  (brand names to look for would help)
3) How would I get enough CO2 into the room, or would the ambiet area be enough?
4) Got any suggestions?

Ill have a million questions later, just havent gotten around to coming up with them yet on account of it all still needs to be built. 

Oh, and heres a picture of my little grow box.  (should I keep the vents open?)  No nutes right now, when do I start? I plan on starting 1/4 str, then working my way up.  Its quite ghetto right now, just an old cardboard box that I foiled and threw two 24w flourescents into it.  Very temporary.

Ill pics post of my system/closet as I build it.


----------



## Medman (Feb 25, 2009)

1. You'll want a HPS for flower if ya can afford it. MH will work though.
2. No experience with what you're using for nutes (anyone?). But can say General Hydroponics or Aurora Innovations are both easy to use and wallet friendly.
3. As long as you watch your temps and don't have the room sealed up tight you'll be fine CO2 wise. 
4. If you're using rockwools why not just put em in 6x6 cubes and set directly in tray for ebb and flow? Don't know why you'd have buckets in the tray, aren't bucket systems completely enclosed?

Sounds like you'll do just fine either way.


----------



## KeepsTen (Feb 25, 2009)

Forgot to mention my light kit came with an hps bulb, so I'll have both.  Running the mh first then I'll switch over.

I was worried about root growth being exposed to light, as I've read from a couple of posts is very important.  If I can get away with it without hydroton, then I'll gladly leave it out.

Thanks, I'll be heading to the store again before the week is over to pick up the rest of my gear.  As well as home depot to build my set up, man do I love that store.

Good to hear about the co2 though.


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 25, 2009)

keep it legal!


----------



## Medman (Feb 25, 2009)

rosskemp said:
			
		

> keep it legal!


 
??????????????? Is this not a marijuana growing site??????????????? Is that the cop from NYPD blues as your avatar? I wonder what your motivation to be on this site is.   No offence


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, so my Internet isn't working right now, so I'll post pictures tomorrow morning if it's back up.  But, good news!  9 out of my 11 random collected seeds have sprouted and are are showing some small leaves.  I added a little more water with like.... A taste of nutes, maybe a few drops from a pipette for 125ml mixture.

Question though.  Some of em are growing pretty tall, with tiny leaves. I'd say 3-4" for the biggest one with 1/2" across from leaf tip to leaf tip (I know, picture would help).

Is this normal? Or, do I need more lights/lower them? Right now, it's just two 23watt flourescent bulbs on top of my little sprouting box.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, here are the pictures.

Looks like I just need to transplant em.  There are plenty of roots on the bottom of em.  I have been way too busy lately to pick up the rest of the supplies and my lights dont come in till tomorrow night.

ARGH!!  Plants dont grow on my time.

I opened up the hood, added a little more water + nutes, and gonna go get the tray right now for em, and some piping for the ebb and flow.

So, Do i really not need to get hydroton if I put them into 6x6 rockwool cubes?  (no offense medman, just sounded different than Ive seen/read was all)


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 2, 2009)

They look like they are stretching. How close is your light?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

Your lights are either inadequate, too far away or both.  Do you have a fan blowing on your plants?  These have stretched really bad.  You are most likely going to need to do something to support and strengthen the stems or they are not going to make it.

I would use hydrotron.  If the rockwool is exposed to light, it can grow algae too.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with THG.... If you are using cheap flors get them about an inch away or get some cfl's in there they are cheap too


----------



## Medman (Mar 2, 2009)

Rockwool worked wonders for me for years. Yes the tops may form algae. Never hurt my plants, you can get little covers to keep light from top of cube if the algae really bothers ya. Hydrotron couldn't hurt just saying not nessecary.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll start with rockwool first, and if it gets to be a problem, I'll add hydroton.

I'm gonna transplant em tonight, and drop the lights right on em.  Hope they'll be okay for another day or two till I get my MH set up, that should be plenty I'd hope.

Gonna go get a table today, and I've got a small .5 gph drip system I just put together.  Gonna run em for 15 mins/day 30 mins after the lights turn on with 1/4str nutes to start, then adjust timing as needed.  Will I need drainage for the table if I keep watering to a minimum?

Also, where can I get mylar?  Who would sell that.  I went to home depot, and they had only the sort that was used to cover windows and absorbed light.

Same goes for an inline fan for the ducting.

And on support, could I just make a loop of string, or lean em against the drop stakes to support em, or how do I go about it?

Thanks all.


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2009)

hydro shop or online for the mylar and fans. For support you can do all sorts of things, if you keep em small won't really need it. I use yo yos, google hydrofarm yoyo.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, those are cool, pretty smart too.  

As you can see, I tried to make my own last night, its holding em up straight, you guys think theyll be able to last?  I dont really have a source for seeds/clones right now, so I really hope I can get at least a couple of em alive.

Right now, they are under a 600w HPS bulb, gonna seriously get the rest of the stuff today, finally got a few hours in the afternoon to get the rest of the stuff (MH bulb, tray, hopefully theyll have mylar).... Dang have I been busy these last two weeks.

Just hand watering now, roots have been shootin out of the bottom, so I think im long over due for a transplant.

Do you think that a drip system, dropping just enough water to make sure the rockwool is always moist, will be sufficient?  Or, do I need to really flood them and let them drain.  I will just start it low, and increase time/frequency as it gets drier and drier.

But seriously, I think I went over board with the 600w, might just get a 400w MH bulb, ill talk to the guys there.  Its so freakin bright, wasnt expecting that for some reason.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think you are going to want to put a 400w into your 600w ballast, these things don't work like household fixtures.  As long as you can keep heat under control, a 600w will serve you very well.


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2009)

You'll be fine hand watering too if you want. When I did rockwools I just flooded the trays when the cubes got light. Definately ready for a transplant as well if ya got roots coming all out the bottom. You'll be glad you got the 600 watt, prb wish you had a 1000 after a couple harvests. Good luck.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

youll love the 600w after you see what it can do.
if you were using soil you could plant those plants half way down so they wouldnt look as streched imo.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 4, 2009)

w00t.  About time, I got all the goods.

Here are the picture as promised.  Right now, hand watering, 1/4str in the morning, just soaking em, then leavin em for the day for now.  Ill set up the pump this weekend.  Finally got a weekend off.

Im lovin this white light much more.  Its cool though, dont even need to turn on a room light anymore, the thing is bright enough to light my room just from my closet door.

Maybe in a month, or when they start to get larger, ill buy some mylar, and wrap  it up to contain the light better, but right now, I dont think itll help all that much.

Cant wait till the month is over, im excited to see what becomes of my babies.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

That mylar would reflect all that light that is going into your bedroom, back onto your babies where it belongs.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, so, I set up the drip system.  It works beautifully.  It pumps through the pipe, and the excess pumps right back, never being touching the plants, and because it drains into the bucket above the water level, it creates a waterfall that im guessing would help introduce more air into the water.

At my calculations... My pump does 6.67 gph, connected with 9 .5gph drips, so... 30 mins would mean .37 gallons or 1.4L of water at each site.  When I ran this, I had no water being drained into the waste bucket, and the rockwool abosrbed it all, and didnt dry out.  Kinda cool, ill never have to worry about the water being contaminated or lacking nutrients, or changes in PH because of drainage.

Whatcha think?  The leaves are startin to get bigger and the plants look like theyll be okay.

I was a little worried, but didnt even realize it wasnt even 2 weeks.  Cant compare my babies to these bushes im seein huh?  heh

oh yeah, and the last pic are just some other herbs im growing.  You know... of Basil, mint, oregano sort.  Figured id throw em in there with the extra room, and they not really taking much space/work.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

So, I stuck a thermometer into the middle rockwool cube to get a tempt reading.

Its at 23C, or 73.4F.  Seems high, do I need to worry about this?  Or, am I cool.  It hasnt gotten higher than 75F, and thats after being under lights for the 16 hours.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 7, 2009)

your fine at that temp.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey keeps hope you dont mind me watching your grow too. haha, looks great! looks like you have the same amount of plants as i do. may we yield many many ounces.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, Ill smoke to that!

I cant believe what youres are doing at only day 10, mine seem to be so slow.  I had a buddy come by the other night who has grown, and he was amazed at where mine were at 10.  

Im hoping average luck, and 50/50 males to females.

Ill take 2nd week pics soon, when its 2 weeks.

Thanks for following.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey keeps, everything looks like it's going smoothly. Yup, temperatures are fine. I've seen growers keep their rooms at all sorts of different temperatures, ranging from 20-28 during the light period and 17-19 during the night. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, here are the babies at day 14 from seed.

The leaves have always been lookin a little droopy, only a few of em turn up to the light.  Wonder what this is, not enough water?  Ive been only hand watering once in the morning so far, need to get a timer for my pump.  

Bought one yesterday, but turns out... It had no ground, what a joke.  No wonder it was so cheap.

Here are the pics.

Oh, and the ones germinating are herb.  Like... Basil, oregano, and mint.
Pesto, oregano bread, and mojitos!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

what light you got on em?
and how close
looks like they want some light


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey keeps, from my experience if your lighting is fluorescent then drop your light couple of inches away from your plants. if not then leave at least 1.5 or 2 feet away (HID).  and for watering, i water 3 times a day for 30 min for both ebb and flow and drip. but yeah, more light the better! haha. hope this helps


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

Theyre under a 600 watt MH.  I may just lower it more, its currently about 2ft away.  Ive gotten my temps in the cubes/soil down to about 20C, so I should be safe I think.  I just didnt want them to burn up.

But yeah, theyve all had tons of little leaves growing now, and they havent increased in height at all, so thats why I figured it wasnt a light thing.

Ill post more pics if they perk up, otherwise, hope theyre lookin pretty in 7 more days.

But, any ideas as to when to expect them to show sex?  Or, will that happen in flowering only.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL, I was just talking about this in my grow journal. They will show sex when they are mature or when they go under 12/12, which ever comes first. To figure out how close to put that light place your hand palm down directly above your tallest plant. Then lower the light as low as you can while still holding your comfortably between the light and the plant.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

according to mike 





			
				cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I'm on a 24 hour on light schedule but marijuana will show sex under any light schedule once the plants reach a certain level of maturity. These plants are just over a month old and I was hoping some would show sex by now. Like I said next Sunday I'm going to switch to my HPS and go on 12/12.


 but if it doesnt, then it should show their sex after 2 weeks of flowering. or you can clone them and stick the clones in the flowering room (has to be separate). or put a black plastic bag over a branch to imitate 12/12 lighting on that one branch.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

Hah, that was me who posted the question.

I can stick my hand pretty much 4 inches under the light and it dosent burn at all.  But then again, ive been known to hold tea pots in my hand without problems, and others can barely grab it.

Ill definetly drop it on em.  Lights off now though, but ill water and drop it tomorrow.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 13, 2009)

A lot of new growth on all my babies, but some still droopin.  Some are standing strong though, nice and perky.

Ive dropped the light real low, so I dont think its that, or not enough water. Maybe time to increase nutes, check PH more often, or it could just be weak stems?

Any ideas?  Its just some of em, especially the longer ones.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 13, 2009)

if it is still the first week after germination wait. give it 2 weeks till you up the nutes so they wont shock and burn. and for the lights, if it is fluorescent then its okay to drop it down real close, but if it is hps or mh leave at least 1.5 feet away. also, its ok to water often, i mean its rockwool! as long as the roots dont stand in a puddle of water you should be fine. oo and dont forget to bend the stems just a little bit so they strengthen up.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, been pinching them every 3rd day or so.  They havent been showing any new height growth.  Not much at least.

Finally starting to branch out real nice, then ill be pinching the stem more often, and get it to branch as much as I can.  Kinda cool how they are starting to look different now.

Gonna get a small mister tomorrow and start just spraying the leaves every once in awhile, keep him nice and cool and the dust/mites off em.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 16, 2009)

Whatcha think?  Tell me I can keep her... heh

3 week from seed update tomorrow of all my girls (im just gonna start callin em girls, hopeful thinking)


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 18, 2009)

The girls are looking sexy at week 3.

I was worried about em at first, but now theyre sittin pretty.

Here are some pictures.  Dont know if anyone can tell strains by the leaves yet, as far as stavia or indica I mean.  But, the new growth has been super stout.  Hasnt grown more than 1.5 in in height for the biggest one, and lots of new growth underneith as well at the branching sites.  Once theres enough room for me to even pinch on the stem, ill keep at it.  Ive stopped since though since they arent growing taller anyways.

Any advice on how to get the side branches to grow out further and branch out more?  Or, is this just constantly super cropping the tops?  At about 2.5ft, im probably gonna SCROG, unless they get real tall by the end of the month.

And the runt... Im pullin her tonight.  Its too pittiful to watch.  Still green, still growing 'leaves' but... yeah, its an eye sore now.

I need to find my camera charger....


----------



## Acid Rain (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice set up!!! Looks like  indica to me but I still new at this I'm sure someone with more experience could confirm that.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 18, 2009)

Pretty new at all this, so thats why I was asking too.

Was just trying to get an idea as to flowering time, and if I should buy myself a half O to enjoy till then, or if I could hold out, heh.

The initial investment was pretty high (pun intended) but I hope it pays itself off with lots of buds for me and my friends.  But its been fun to.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 18, 2009)

hey keeps, like acid says the plant is indica dominant strain. a good rule of thumb; indicas fat leaves and sativas skinny leaves. anyhow keep up the good work and post stuff up more often! haha


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 19, 2009)

Hah, okay, will do.

The were startin out kinda slow I thought, so wasnt a lot to update other than growth.  But, then again, ive been checkin em every few hours, so I guess itd look slow.  But now, it looks like theyre getting new leaves every few hours.

Thanks for that.  Thats good to hear too, didnt want huge plants, and definetly didnt want to have a 2 month flowering.

If anyone is interested in how I set up my drip, ill be happy to post it up.  Ive got it really dialed in now (finally got a timer) and set up a flow valve at the end to get up back pressure without straining pump.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 21, 2009)

Here they are on day 30 from seed. 

Theyve really been taking off, gonna be upping the nutes every new reservoir (3 days usually) till its full strength.  Theyve been having beautiful undergrowth on every node, and minimal height gain still.  Gotta get that mylar up to seal the light when it comes to flowering, but right now, I think theyre getting plenty.  With just my fan sitting outside my closet door blownin on em and the bulb in an air cooled (but no fan) box, theyre sitting about 8'' from the light with no problems.

Ive clearly got two strains now at least.  Most of em are a kinda duller dark green hue with a very prominent stem vein.  The other two are brigher, with lots of visable veins on the leaves, and has a 7 leaf pattern.  I hope I can get at least one female of each, they are both growing beautifully for me.

Havent been doing anything to them other than morning sprays of water.  I dont know why people say hydro is such high maintence.  I dont even check my PH daily, just once when I mix my water.

Whatcha think?  I am thinking that height is not going to be an issue for me now.


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2009)

lookin good....very green


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, so reading more about the nutes ive bought, and seeing what other grow journals have been experiencing when going to higher nutes, decided to up mine, dramatically.

Mixed up some new nutes with the Mid sized growth strength recommendations. So, going from 9ml/gal to 15ml/gal.  Lets see what happens.  If they begin to burn, ill just add more water to dilute it, but I think ive been too conservative. (full strength is 30ml/gal)


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

nice! looks real lush. this is clearly dominant indica strain. oh about the height, wait a lil and they'll have a growth spurt soon. oo and be careful when upping the nutes. i put the full recommended dose and i get a slight nute burn on the tips of my skunks and widows. you want to see that b/c it shows that you are giving max amount of nutes for the plants. if its more than the tip i think you want to flush the blocks w distilled ph water. hope this helps.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 21, 2009)

Make sure your using Nitrogen Additives for compensation


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.  Ill look for the tips of the leaves, heh.

What do you mean nitrogen compensation?  Do you mean with the flush?
Since they are on a drip, I flush them every Friday right now with phed water, not distilled though, just to get whatever may be in the cubes out, but I keep the same watering schedule that day, so theyll get nutes later on, the water flushes out so fast, I dont think ill have over watering problems.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 23, 2009)

In the beginning of sprout 1-2 weeks your plants lack the proper root structure to pull Nitrogen 30-10-10 light solution will help them uptake nitrogen quicker


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, per request.

They are sitting about 8'' high now.  What impresses me the most is all the growth under the leaves.  Each branch has 2 leaves shootin off of it already, some of those have split again even. Plenty of new nodes being created on the stem as well.

Theyve really loved the new nutrients, greened up, and bushed up a lot real fast.  No nute burn at all, even on the tips.  Ill finish this bucket off and add more to it again on the next batch.

Wish I had my camera charger, cause then id take closer pics, but here ya go.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 23, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> In the beginning of sprout 1-2 weeks your plants lack the proper root structure to pull Nitrogen 30-10-10 light solution will help them uptake nitrogen quicker



Well, my nutrient mix right now is a 3-2-4, and they seem to be enjoying it much.  Id have to read up more as to what youre talking about, but I think ill keep at this till then.  Thanks for the suggestion though.  I could spend another 600 bucks on nutrients a lone with all the different stuff they have at the store.  

All these different microbes, foiler sprays, extracts, enzymes, etc etc.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

nice!!! wow keeps, this is going to get really bushy. i can tell. mine stretched alot, but yours is going to come out beautifully. imma be watching w you.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

question, do you have another space for flowering or are you going to switch it in this room and are you going to use the drip irrigation all the way or are you going to switch to ebb & flow?


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 23, 2009)

No, I plan on flowering in this room as well.  Ill be snippin clones off when I start to flower em and they are showing sex.  Probably going to either do those in my main room for the few weeks itll take, or underneath the grow tray to hide all the light.  

Going with drip all the way.  Wonder if its going to be a problem with sugar and such in bloom feeding.

Im actually working on forcing some stretch on them, I want to start flowering in the next 2 weeks or so on these, and id like them to be about 2ft when I start.  They are about 8'' high 12'' across right now.  Moved them further apart, and raised the light a little.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like there coming on well,
might be time to get some mylar in there!
you can pick it up on ebay cheap enough.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 29, 2009)

Here they are.  Theyve really been enjoying the upped nutes, greened up to a beautiful dark green.  Watering still the same, nutes still half strength of full, I think ill just keep them on this, as I think I am gonna switch them to flower in a week.

From the looks of it, I think its pretty obvious they are an indica strain (bagseed, various seeds too).  They are standing only 10'' tall right now, but about 23'' wide.  My grow tray is over grown now, no need to scrog even, they are all sitting at exactly the same height without any training/cropping/anything.  I must be real lucky, cause im having fantastic luck so far with my grow.

Any tips on pulling clones?  Depending on how many turn out to be females, I may keep one as a mother, and clone her after these are all flowered, though there looks to be two at least differnt strains, and itd be hard to find out which would be best to keep.  

Or, should I just wait till they show sex, pull some new growth off em and clone like... maybe 2 of each female, and veg them as these flower, and pick my mother by how the harvests went.

Open to other ideas as well.  Might have access to clones as well, so I may just buy a few premium grade stuff.

Finally on break this next week, so ill get to working on building a mylar enclosure for it, and another for vegging underneith.  But if I decide Ill keep a mother, might just get a fan instead.    

Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2009)

those look really good for 32 days...a nice deep green which always makes me happy... I wld wait till you hve confirmed females and pull your clones right before flowering...


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow wow wow. strong stem and shoots! they look extremely beautiful! when are you going to flower?? dang [=


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 29, 2009)

damn I really like how these look! Wish you could give me a clone!

If you can I would take a clone from each of the plants and put the clones into flower- but you are flowering in that same spot right... so that might not work for you.

So I would pick the latter of your choices if you can't do the one I mentioned.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

how much roof space do you have?
you might run out of space fast the way there growing!
take a few clones off them now,
get them rooted then flower them,
find out which clones turn male and female and remove the male plants,
and then you can take a load of new clones that you know are going to be females!
nice plants by the way!


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 30, 2009)

Cann- Thanks bro.  I hope to switch em over to flower sometime this week. 

Growin - Thats a smart idea.  Only problem is that... wouldnt it take about 2 weeks to root, then another 2 weeks at least to veg before I even flower?

These girls would be HUGE if that were the case.

Would it be okay to take them during flowering you think?  Like, immediately after they show sex.

Swiftgt- Ive got room for these girls to go about 4ft tall, but I dont really want em over 2.5 feet really.

Soooo, I came back from work today and checked em out.  The shoots underneith the main leaves have gotten greedy.  Theyd been all stretchin up just below the top growth and hiding between leaves getting light, but now they have actually shot up above them and growing new nodes even.  Theyre all sitting about a foot tall now that ive raised the light though.

Tomorrow, hopefully gonna build my mylar enclosure, and ive got an idea for a small box for clones/mother as well.  Also, gotta figure out this whole heat thing.  No problems now, but if I enclose it, might raise the temps.  Id like to buy it after this harvest if possible when I get more money though.

For some reason... I think im gonna be dropping another hundred bucks at least tomorrow though.  Not sure how much rooting enzymes/blooming nutes cost, but I figure those alone are gonna cost me 50 bucks, plus 30 for mylar, then another 20 for materials.... Add a fan/piping and a clone light, and ive got another 150 or so.


----------



## KeepsTen (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay, so decided I am not gonna build the enclosure, and set up anything until after this harvest.  Ive spent a lot of money on it already, and itll be hard to move everything around in the room, especially since most would involve building the enclosure with the plants still in the room, so yeah.

But, I switched it to 12/12 yesterday, though it was on earlier too, so it went off then back on.  I was amazed when I checked it today to see that at least one is already showing female.  Its got the long white hairs coming out of the base of a few nodes already.  Another one looks like it may form balls, but ill have to wait till at least tonight or tomorrow to check.

Right now though, its kinda hard to get to all the plants individually, so ill be pullin em all Friday morning to check em and see the progress.

Oh, and didnt cut any clones...  With not knowing this strain, and still havin to build stuff/being so busy, I am just gonna buy a clone or two later as my mother and start over.

Also picked up some Botanicare pro-bloom and sweet citrus.  Which, the guy at the store said youll actually smell a hint of it from the plant and final 'product'  Thisll be interesting.


----------



## KeepsTen (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, looked again today, 4 for 4 female so far, 4 more still waiting on.  Cant wait to see em all in a week or so.  Hope none are hemies, but im having some pretty good luck with this grow, especially for a first.

Ill do pitures this friday when I do all the cleaning etc.


----------

